# I need help rooting



## Zillamania (Oct 6, 2011)

unable to root following current methods.


----------



## Gelu (Jun 14, 2011)

Did you follow this topic http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1755594


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gelu said:


> Did you follow this topic http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1755594


Be aware that this method will increase the flash counter on the device.


----------



## gutsyslap1 (Jul 26, 2011)

What's the big deal about the flash counter? Just for warranty reasons?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

gutsyslap1 said:


> What's the big deal about the flash counter? Just for warranty reasons?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Yeah it is pretty much just for warranty. AFAIK it doesn't brick your phone when you reach a certain number or limit it in anyway.


----------



## gutsyslap1 (Jul 26, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> Yeah it is pretty much just for warranty. AFAIK it doesn't brick your phone when you reach a certain number or limit it in anyway.


Ok cool so no worries then. Still waiting on mine to come in so checking out root process now. Looks rough.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

gutsyslap1 said:


> Ok cool so no worries then. Still waiting on mine to come in so checking out root process now. Looks rough.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


There is a root thread under the Verizon Development section.I am probably going to stay stock until I see more consistant results. Besides there in not a lot of thing I do on my phone that require root, other then loading a custom ROM which there are none so far for the Verizon variant.


----------



## gutsyslap1 (Jul 26, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> There is a root thread under the Verizon Development section.I am probably going to stay stock until I see more consistant results. Besides there in not a lot of thing I do on my phone that require root, other then loading a custom ROM which there are none so far for the Verizon variant.


Ya I saw that. I usually wait about a month after a phone comes out til I root as well. Make sure nothing seriously is wrong before I void anything as well as the devs get all the bugs out of the rooting process. I'm adb stupid.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

gutsyslap1 said:


> Ya I saw that. I usually wait about a month after a phone comes out til I root as well. Make sure nothing seriously is wrong before I void anything as well as the devs get all the bugs out of the rooting process. I'm adb stupid.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


ADB is not hard to learn, actually it is quite easy to work with. The hard part for me is the shell commands, I need to work on my linux commands!!


----------



## gutsyslap1 (Jul 26, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> ADB is not hard to learn, actually it is quite easy to work with. The hard part for me is the shell commands, I need to work on my linux commands!!


Ha I don't mess with it enough to get it stuck in my head so every single time its like learning to walk again.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

gutsyslap1 said:


> Make sure nothing seriously is wrong before I void anything


That right there is sound advice for all of us! Never forget that!


----------



## gutsyslap1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> That right there is sound advice for all of us! Never forget that!


Ya that's what happens when you work for vzw. You think of stuff like that.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

